# Wing Chun near Fort Wayne, IN???



## dungeonworks (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey all, if anyone has a line on any Wing Chun/Wing Tsun/Ving Tsun kwoons (and or Jeet Kune Do) in or around the Fort Wayne, IN USA area, I would be appreciative of any suggestions.  I may have to transfer to the area for work in the near future and am just trying to research for a place to train in the event that this happens.  All that I can find thus far is http://www.wetoskey.com and this looks very promising, but are there others members here may suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## tkizzle05 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey im in the same boat man, I want to learn wing chun or JKD so bad, but nobody offers it in fort wayne.  I heard about some guy named Todd Kueneke but Im not sure if he's legit.  Wetoskey is way to pricey and they did not have great customer service over the phone.


----------



## dungeonworks (Feb 13, 2010)

I have not come accross anything that would make me want to train with Kueneke.  I do not know him and speak from a consumer's stand point, but the things I have read (just Google his name...) are enough to convince me to stay away.  Why start out trying to decide if his retractions are honest or his detractors (which include two respeced JKD/Wing Chun Sifu's and an ex-UFC lightweight champion) are either?

Check your PM.


----------

